# Butcher of Provincetown 2014



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey guys! Long time since I posted, sorry about that.

Here's our 2014 haunt video, followed by some pictures. Enjoy!


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

And, in case it got lost at the top there -- again, here's the video.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I guess I know who's going to win the Best Haunt category in the Dead with Dave Home Haunters Awards this year:jol:

This is a beautifully detailed, out-and-out creepalicious haunt, and the screams followed by laughter speak volumes of what it must have been like to experience it in the flesh. You have a perfect mix of startle scares and atmosphere.

And, as with last year's video, I'm crying laughing at the scare sequences:jol: They're hilarious.

"How would you rate this on a scale of 1 to 10?"

"11, written in Gothic font" - well said!


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

Very enjoyable video.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I've been waiting for this all year! Just insane! The kid at the end who said "I'm coming every year for the rest of my life". How perfect! Have to ask where you get your half skulls shown in the bottom few pics. I'll be watching this over and over!


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

jdubbya said:


> I've been waiting for this all year! Just insane! The kid at the end who said "I'm coming every year for the rest of my life". How perfect! Have to ask where you get your half skulls shown in the bottom few pics. I'll be watching this over and over!


I have a skull mold, which I made from a Lindberg. Thank you! 
Here's the tutorial on the mold:


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

jdubbya said:


> The kid at the end who said "I'm coming every year for the rest of my life". How perfect!


I'm absolutely in awe, once again, Brad. I take away so much from your videos - but some of it is just beyond me, you have mastered ambiance and the scare tactics.

I wish you were in my neighborhood, province... heck, even my country? 

Bravo man,

Grimm Dave


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

very awesome work as always


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Brad, your display blurs the line between haunt and high art. Absolutely amazing job on your scenes! And yes, I too laughed out loud at your video. Incredible work!!


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

Amazing attention to detail you had in those rooms. The artifacts alone would be creepy but the actors made it amazing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

BTW, was that one startle scare in the hallway just a light suddenly clicking on or was there something else going on we couldn't see?


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> BTW, was that one startle scare in the hallway just a light suddenly clicking on or was there something else going on we couldn't see?


No, it was a big ol' air cannon. Very loud. Just the audio compression at play making it seem faint. Otherwise it would blow out your speakers.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

BradGoodspeed said:


> No, it was a big ol' air cannon. Very loud. Just the audio compression at play making it seem faint. Otherwise it would blow out your speakers.


Okay. I also wondered what that was. Thought something popped out of the ceiling or something. You got the desired results for sure. Did you run it for more than one night this year?


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

jdubbya said:


> Okay. I also wondered what that was. Thought something popped out of the ceiling or something. You got the desired results for sure. Did you run it for more than one night this year?


Yes, for the first time ever! Friday and Saturday. Same thing next year.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

YES
Love the details. A specimen board? A FULL specimen board? Dang dude.


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Rahnefan said:


> YES
> Love the details. A specimen board? A FULL specimen board? Dang dude.


Yes! Thank you for being the first to notice!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I also recognized some of the people who were there last year. I think having watched your 2013 video over 75 times, I know faces!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks goolishly wonderful as expected. . Great job


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Whoa! that is incredible work. Congratulations... it reminds of one of those "Eye Spy" picture books I used to play with my daughter when she was young -- we even had a Haunted House edition for the computer that had all kinds of creepy little mementos in every frame with minute detail and unassuming arrangements too.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Once again....a wonderful haunt to feed my nightmares for the coming year! Awesome work Brad!


----------



## BudhagRizzo (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow! Just... WOW!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm going with WOW as well. Absolutely amazing detail! Well done.


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Didn't get notifications of these most recent posts. I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Quote: "I'm coming every year for the rest of my life!"

The attention to detail is above and beyond and the imagination to pull this together is Wild!


----------

